# Remanso



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone. This is my planted tank named "Remanso" (240 litres). This pic was taken 8 mounth ago. Now is being amended (Only a little). Soon put new pics.










Sorry my english is very bad.

Regards

Loren


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

That is a beautiful tank Loren. I hope you don't change it too much, it would be a shame to undo what you have done there.


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks Oldman. There will be little change, but I am sure that you like. I am putting in order the left side and "stressing the vanishing point" (sorry, i don´t know if this sentence is correct, i need a translator *#3).

Regards

Loren


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

You are doing fine with your english. I think the idea is translating very well. Some words are a little unusual but the meaning is clear.


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Some pics


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to develop the knack of aquascaping! I can grow em...just never put together a piece like this one.


----------



## Saca (Jun 13, 2009)

Beautiful aquarium I have had the fortune of seeing it live is spectacular


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Your English may be a little weak, but Ability certainly isnt* 
*That is one beautiful tank, thank you so much for sharing.*


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

That is so beautiful and I want to thank you for sharing the pictures with us. I can only imagine the joy you must feel owning such a tank.

Rose


----------



## WhisperinLoudly (May 27, 2009)

That's one awesome looking tank Loren. Great job.


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks all for your comments. Glad you like it. I feel very well here. soon i´ll put the new pics, i hope you´ll like.

best regards

Loren


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful tank. Hope you give us a few hints.


----------



## Bruno (Jun 11, 2009)

thats a very nice tank ! I se you have a pair of discus . great! 
Only two ?

I think I can see an "apistogama", I dont know the name of that fish in english or spanish, but I am sure its an apisto cacatuoides.

greetings !


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Apisto caucatuoides does not need translation Bruno. It is the same name we use.


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Your tank is stunning!!!

Welcome, glad to have you here...

Marlene


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for your words.

Bruno. Is correct, apistomama cacatuoides orange (beautiful fish) and two discus, but this picture was 8 month ago. Today the discus are in other tank and de apistogramma too.

Regards

Loren


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone. Last friday, I was taking pictures:










And the Moss:










I hope you like it.

Regards

Loren


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Que lindo! Beautiful tank! I love looking at it.


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

My _dream_ tank...absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for your words Mermaid and baileyjane. Is a pleasure for me sharing this pictures with you.

Regards

Loren


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

wow. that is a very beautifull tank. what is the name of the ground cover you used?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

that is a beautifull tank. what is the name of the groundcover you used??


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

i need to know! its such a nice groundcover! lol.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

wow that must have taken forever to set it up and for everything to grow and stuff

exceptional tank


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks



shotgun13249 said:


> that is a beautifull tank. what is the name of the groundcover you used??


The plant that i have used for groundcover is Glossostigma elatinoides, is a beautiful plant.

Regards

Loren


----------



## rglens (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome tank! Thank you very much for the pics. I am just starting a tank about the same size...would you come set mine up? *#3

Just kidding but your's gives me lots of great ideas.


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry rglens. I was from holidays *Glasses*

I´m very happy that you like my acuarium, i´m sure that you will make a great composition in your tank. If you need help only have tell me .

Regards

Loren


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello. I have opened a new blog named "El bosque inundado". You can see in this blog all pics of "Remanso". Clik on the pic in my signature. I hope you like it.

Regards

Loren


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have added a translator in my blog. I hope you enjoy it.

Regards

Loren


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Some shrimps:

Neocaridina hetheropoda (Red Cherry):










Caridina multidentata:










Regards

Loren


----------



## Orlando (Aug 4, 2009)

Well done I noticed in the updated pictures I could not see any fish?


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

Orlando said:


> Well done I noticed in the updated pictures I could not see any fish?


It´s true Orlando. I done the pictures at first hour in the morning and all fish were hiding among the plants *frown. you can see in the last picture that there are plants without open. I will take next pictures in other time .

Thanks

Loren


----------



## BassBaby84 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow! Great tank. What kind of moss is that in the lower pictures and what is the plants you have that are growing all on the bottom of your tank?


----------



## Loren27 (Jun 24, 2009)

BassBaby84 said:


> Wow! Great tank. What kind of moss is that in the lower pictures and what is the plants you have that are growing all on the bottom of your tank?


Thanks BassBaby84. The moss is Taxiphyllum barbieri and the plant that are growing all on the bottom of tank is Glossostigma elatinoides.

when the moss have good light, good nutrients level and good care, looks healthy. Glossostigma elatinoides is a great demand of light, CO2 and NO3, the rest of nutrients too, but is necesary a NO3 level near to 10 mg/l (my best results with this plant is with this level of NO3).

Regards

Loren


----------

